# Carpet & Tile Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tile Cleaning starting at .39 per sq ft. Grout cleaning & sealing extra

Carpet cleaning 5 rooms/ 2 hallways for $94.00 

Upholstery Cleaning Sofa 65.00 , Luv Seat 55.00 & Recliners 45.00 (extra cushions 5.00)

Commercial / Residential Boats, RV's, Bus's & Airplanes


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelvin came today and cleaned our carpets.... He did a GREAT job. I highly recommend him!

Thanks Kelvin!!

Jennifer Creech


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Still got carpet cleaning special of 94.005 rooms/2 hallwaysfor forum members& adding a stain protector to the special. Great deal. 20% off on tile cleaning. 850-529-1335


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Kelvin, I need a stair well (three flights of steps) carpet cleaned, as well as sofa love seat. PM me. Thanks


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

IF YOU DON'T HAVE KELLY CLEAN YOUR CARPETS FOR YOU, YOU ARE WRONG! Best I've ever seen and will leave you amazed! Free bump for quality work and a job well done! :bowdown


----------



## Sea Rooster (Oct 3, 2007)

Four thumbs up (mine and my wifes) for Kelvin. He does quality work at a great price. My carpets have never look better. My wife was very impressed not only by his work but by his attitude in general. Great guy and a pro at cleaning carpets....


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I will third that. Kelvin did our house and we were STUNNED at how much better the carpet looked.:clap


----------

